# Waxstock 2017 Photos



## Steve_6R

Hey hey!

Decent day out today, and took a load of pictures. If anyone had a car on display that I haven't posted a picture here, let me know and I'll see if I took any! Pictures are free to use as people wish!


----------



## Danjc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

A few different ones i took


























































Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## muzzer

Loving that last pic of the Lotus and the Pagani looks nice, Puntoboy and Soul Boy did themselves proud with their respective cars


----------



## littlejack

Some nice cars. So gutted I missed this year.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Who's was the little blue fiesta Zetec in the arrive and shine down the far end of the hall near the in2detailing stand?

Honestly that little car was lovely, you could see the love that had gone into cleaning it....credit to the owner


----------



## JMorty

muzzer said:


> Loving that last pic of the Lotus...


The Lotus was spectacular in the flesh. The clarity and flake pop was unreal. Lovely black with gold flake!



nick_mcuk said:


> Who's was the little blue fiesta Zetec in the arrive and shine down the far end of the hall near the in2detailing stand?
> 
> Honestly that little car was lovely, you could see the love that had gone into cleaning it....credit to the owner


I thought that was lovely! So clean and sooooo Glossy! Looked like the paint had just gone on!!! :doublesho

Also, that guy in the maroon hoodie....









Proof I *was *there! :thumb:


----------



## mgtf

DO you have a picture of the Blue SLK, not my car but look stunning was going to photo
but didnt get time!


----------



## Puntoboy

Great photos. Great event. Gutted no prize but onwards and upwards. Third time lucky?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Puntoboy said:


> Great photos. Great event. Gutted no prize but onwards and upwards. Third time lucky?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second that whole hardheartedly my friend.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar

Did you get any of my black Jag? I was pleased to get in the arena this year at my first time going, next year I plan to get the car in again but way, way better than it was this year. Don't think I'll have time to prep it for top 16, the cars in the arena were all amazingly finished.


----------



## Wash monster

Gutted I missed waxstock the mrs had to have a emergency op on the Friday I had even brought my tickets


----------



## Soul boy 68

Wash monster said:


> Gutted I missed waxstock the mrs had to have a emergency op on the Friday I had even brought my tickets


Hope your wife is OK fella


----------

